

Show HN: Customizable Pomodoro time management app - Hurtak
https://hurtak.github.io/Tomatotim/

======
MegaLeon
Nice, does one thing but does it well. The only thing that puts me off a bit
is the grey background, as I associate the pomodoro brand with red - I like
the way the pomodoro icon changes color to reflect the state though, so I can
see why you went with a neutral color

~~~
Hurtak
Yea I went with grey because its neutral color, but I am thinking about
implementing dynamic background color based on the current state which would
make the app more colorful and it would be easier to recognize whether you are
in work or break interval.

